# Is my goat pregnant?



## AliciamSchultz (Aug 28, 2014)

We have been trying to breed our 5 year old nigerian dwarf since the end of July. She has been with our buck for several weeks and I just don't know of the breeding stuck. I took some pictures of her pooch to see if I could get some other opinions. Any input would be great!


----------



## HawksErieFarm (Apr 13, 2014)

To me it looks it but I am not an expert.


Kimberly 
Home to 5 Nigerians, 20 rabbits, cows, dogs, cats, and fish.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I would say definately pregnant. Look at her bag.....also she looks it in the back end too. We just had babies in March and this is how our doe looked. How far along would she be? Maybe 3 months? She has a pretty decent looking bag, has she kidded before?


----------



## AliciamSchultz (Aug 28, 2014)

Yeah she was pregnant when we got her and kidded in june. She weaned her kids after just two weeks. Had to bottle feed the twins a buckling and a doeling. She is drying up now because we don't need the milk anymore. She was running with our buck since August 1st. I would have waited to breed her again but she is aggressive during her heat and was so sweet when she was pregnant.


----------



## AliciamSchultz (Aug 28, 2014)

Those are our little babies


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is too soon to tell. She needs to be over 2 months pregnant to do pooch test.


----------



## AliciamSchultz (Aug 28, 2014)

Okay thank you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have to ask about her udder.
Was she dry prior. When did she begin to fill?

Was she sharing a fence with a buck before she was in with a buck?
Her udder is of a Doe who has 1 to 1 1/2 month prior to kidding. 
This is throwing me off there, her breeding time spam makes it not enough time for an udder like that.


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

She looks defently pregnant to me


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

My Nigerian dwarf about 3.5 months pregnant here. I can't find her pooch and udder photos but looked similar to yours from being bred all the way up until kidding. She kidded twins about two weeks ago or so  I would say yours looks pregnant for sure!


----------



## AliciamSchultz (Aug 28, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> I have to ask about her udder.
> Was she dry prior. When did she begin to fill?
> 
> Was she sharing a fence with a buck before she was in with a buck?
> ...


She had just kidded beginning of June so she wasn't totally dry yet. She was bred because she weaned babies at 2 weeks and we had to bottle feed. She kept trying to trample them. We waited for her to heal up and put weight on and because she was aggressive during heat we put with the buck. They did share a fence for about a week in July but we didn't put them together until beginning of august. Since she has been much friendlier and none aggressive. I was even able to trim her feet. She has also totally dried up


----------



## AliciamSchultz (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks for your input it is very helpful! We are kind of new to goats but my father in law raised them for years free range with no help haha


----------



## AliciamSchultz (Aug 28, 2014)

I'll post more pictures at the end of September


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We will wait for updated pics in sept


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

If you don't mind can you post a whole picture of her?  I love her color


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## HawksErieFarm (Apr 13, 2014)

Post all the pics you want!!!


Kimberly 
Home to 5 Nigerians, 20 rabbits, cows, dogs, cats, and fish.


----------



## HawksErieFarm (Apr 13, 2014)

I ment *can woops


Kimberly 
Home to 5 Nigerians, 20 rabbits, cows, dogs, cats, and fish.


----------



## AliciamSchultz (Aug 28, 2014)

nannysrus said:


> If you don't mind can you post a whole picture of her?  I love her color
> 
> Samantha
> 
> "5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


Sure haha I love showing off my lady Lucy


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I have a Lucy too!!! :-D mines due end of October early November.

Your Lucy has such a sweet face!

Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## AliciamSchultz (Aug 28, 2014)

nannysrus said:


> View attachment 77980
> 
> I have a Lucy too!!! :-D mines due end of October early November.
> 
> ...


Lol your Lucy is also very cute!


----------



## AliciamSchultz (Aug 28, 2014)

Okay real fast these are the new pictures of my girl  hope these help


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I would say yes. I could not imagine breeding back so fast. Was this last kidding her first? How old is she? She looks like a baby herself.


----------



## AliciamSchultz (Aug 28, 2014)

sweetgoats said:


> I would say yes. I could not imagine breeding back so fast. Was this last kidding her first? How old is she? She looks like a baby herself.


She is 5 years old  we are not sure if it was her first but she acted like it might have been. She defiantly not a baby haha though she is small haha I didn't even think about it being so close to her last kidding. She was mean in heat and our buck was going crazy haha


----------



## AliciamSchultz (Aug 28, 2014)

Turns out she was pregnant haha. Gave birth two two healthy kids. A doeling and a buckling. I'll post pictures  we are bottle feeding due to mama not being interested in feeding them.


----------



## AliciamSchultz (Aug 28, 2014)

Here are some pictures!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

I love the markings!!


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------

